
Vendoring Python dependencies with pip - cmuir
https://medium.com/underdog-io-engineering/vendoring-python-dependencies-with-pip-b9eb6078b9c0
======
beekums
What a great article! Dependency management is always such a pain. It's nice
to read about ways to make it easier.

------
brettlangdon
Author of the article here, happy to discuss any questions/comments/concerns
:)

